# حول كلمة اقنوم وهل تعنى شخص وهل الثالوث ثلاثة اشخاص



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام ونعمة ربى يسوع المسيح مع كل الاحباب اعضاء المنتدى العمالقة 
اما بعد 
بخصوص موضوع شاغلنى الايام دى مش عارف ليه هل هى حرب من الشيطان على افكارى ولا مجرد احساس انى لازم افهم ديانتى كويس ..... المهم ..انا طبعا قرأت عن الثالوث الاقدس وفهمت كتير عنه وكمان وصل الامر انى اشرحه لبعض الناس فى النت (غير مسيحيين) لكن الموضوع اللى اثار فىّ تساؤل الان كلمة ان ((الابن)) مش هو الآب و((الآب)) مش هو الابن والروح القدس كذلك وبمعنى اخر انا تسرب لى من خلال مشاهدتى او قراءاتى لمواضيع مسيحية (سواء لاحد اكبر لاهوتى الكنيسة فى العصر الحاضر) او حتى فى كتب مسيحية تسرب لى ان عقيدة الكنيسة ان اقنوم يقال انها تعنى شخص ويقال انها تعنى هيبوستاسيس ((القائم عليه اوعلى )) اى ما يقوم عليه وجود الذات الالهية ......... لكن فى الحالة الاولى لو انا قلت ان اقنوم تعنى ان هو شخص كامل يمكن ان يقوم بذاته _ حتى لو كان واحد مع غيره من الاقانيم _ فهل معنى كده ان عندى  اشخاص فى الثالوث (طبعا عارف انه لا يمكن ان يقسم او يجزء الله وان الثلاثة لا ينفصلوا ابدا وانهم واحد فى الذات والطبيعة والجوهر والارادة ....) لكن كلمة ان الابن شخص غير الاب والروح القدس وهكذا الاب غير الابن والروح مش قادر استوعبها (وطبعا عارف احبائى المؤمنين ان عقولنا لا يمكن تستوعب من هو الله وماهية طبيعته )) لكن هذا التعليم جعلنى اشعر ان الكنيسة فى  (هرطقة سابيليوس) واجهت هرطقته ((بأن الاب هو هو الابن هو هو الروح القدس بدون ان يميز سابيليوس بين الاقانيم )) اقول واجهتها الكنيسة بأقصى اليمين لتقضى عليها (هذا هو ما يساورنى ولا ادرى اهو صواب ام خطأ) والان احدد لكم سؤالاتى حتى لا تتشتتوا اعزائى : 
1_ ما معنى كلمة اقنوم وما اصلها اللغوى وما يقابها فى العربية ومتى استخدمت وهل هى لفظ مستحدث ام موجود فى الكتاب المقدس العظيم 
2_ هل الاب هو شخص كامل بذاته له فكر وارادة وشخصية مستقلة عن الابن عن الروح القدس 
3_ هل كان السيد المسيح عندما يصلى للاب يصلى كانسان كامل (ناسوت) لاله البشر الذى صار واحد منهم (اى انه كان كالانسان يناجى اللاهوت الذى هو موجود بداخله؟) ام ان مناجاته للاب هى مناجاة اقنوم لاقنوم 

ارجوكم  المواضيع دى بتتعبنى احيانا نفسي فى واحد لاهوتى بارع يكلمنى ويشرح لى بالتفصيل عقيديا وتاريخيا وكتابيا 

ارجو تكونوا فى نعمة وسلام


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*طيب قبل مجاوبك 

الكلمة هو مجرد صفة ام له اقنومية متميزة  عن الاب والروح؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*على العموم فى فرق بين البروسوبون وبين الهيبوستاسيس من الناحية اللغوية*

*البطريرك ساويرس الانطاكى شرح لنا الفرق وقال " هناك فرق فى المدلول بينهما لانه حينما يصبح وجودا محددا خاصا فان " الهيبوستاسيس " سواء كان بسيطا او مركبا يعبر عن بروسبون متمايز*

*مجمع خلقدونية ...اعادة فحص صفحة 430


طبعا الكلام دا عايز شرح وهو بنفسه شرح على مثال الانسان 

الاقنوم الالهى سواء الاب او الكلمة او الروح هو هيبوستاسيس بسيط غير مركب 

اما الانسان فهو هيبوستاسيس مركب لانه بيتكون من جسد وروح

اما الهيبوستاسيس الالهى لا يوجد فيه تركيب بل هو هيبوستاسيس بسيط

فى الانسان كل من الروح والجسد له اوسيا " طبيعة " تختلف عن طبيعة الاخر 

وكل منهما فى اتحاد كامل مع الاخر فى الانسان بكماله

لذلك فالانسان هو هيبوستاسيس مركب مكون من الاثنان اوسيا 

يقول الكتاب المذكور اعلاه على لسان البطريرك ساويروس
"
يحافظ كل من الروح والجسد الذان يتكون منهما الانسان على الهيبوستاسيس الخاص به دون ان يختلطا او يتحول كل منهما الى الاخر وعلى الرغم من ذلك  فبما انهما اتخذا وجودهما المحدد فى الوضع المركب وليس بشكل منفصل ومستقل فلا يمكن ان يخصص برسوبون متمايز لاى منهما على انفراد " انتهى




 بمعنى اوضح كلام البابا ساويروس يفسر كالاتى ان الهيبوستاسيس هو الكيان المحدد الناتج من تخصص وتفرد الاوسيا وفى هذا التخصص ياخذ الاوسيا بكماله وجودا محددا وعندما يحدث ذلك يستلم الهيبوستاسيس البروسوبون الخاص به 
*


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أقنوم - **ύπόστασις*​ أقنوم ( hypostasis ) تعريب للكلمة السريانية (( قنوما - Qnoma )) وجمعها " أقانيم "
​*وكلمة أقنوم تفيد المعاني التالية :*​شخص  - ذات - عين - حقيقة - جوهر - أصل - ماهية - طبيعة مفردة - كائن حي قائم  بذاته ( أي أنه يستمد أعماله من ذاته وليس من آخر )، والمصطلح يفيد: القيام  الأساسي أو الجوهري الذي يقوم عليه الشيء، بمعنى الأصل الذي يحمل كل  الصفات.​ واختصت الكلمة *ύπόστασις* بأقانيم الثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس / وهي في اليونانية ( هيبوستاسيس ύπόστασις )​*هيبوستاسيس ( **ύπόστασις** )*​دخل  هذا الاصطلاح في اللاهوت الكنسي بعد اصطلاح ال ( أوسيا ) وكان العلامة  أوريجانوس المصري هو أول من ميز بين الهيبوستاسيس ( الأقنوم ) والأوسيا (  الجوهر ) في شرحه لإنجيل القديس يوحنا الرسول ( 2: 6 )​ وهذا المصطلح ينقسم لقسمين ύπό ( هيبو ) أي " تحت " و  στασις ( ستاسيس ) أي قائم، فالمصطلح يعبر عن ما يقوم عليه الشيء أو القائم الذي يتوقف عليه ( الوجود ) أو الذي يعبَّر عن الوجود.​ واستخدمت كلمة ( هيبوستاسيس ) في العهد الجديد بمعنى: " جوهر حامل كل شيء " (( الذي هو بهاء مجده ( شعاع مجده ) ورسم *جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء* بكلمة قدرته )) ( أنظر عبرانيين 1: 3 )، فهي تعني الجوهر أو الأساس ( أنظر عبرانيين 3: 14 + 2كورنثوس 9: 4 + 2كورنثوس 11: 17 ) .​ ولذلك  يمكننا أن نقول مع رسالة العبرانيين أن الإيمان هو جوهر ما يُرجى أو أساس  ما يُرجى، وهي نفس كلمة ( هيبوستاسيس ) التي ترجمت إلى " ثقة " " الإيمان  هو الثقة بما يُرجى ... " ( عبرانيين 11: 1 )، أو حسب الترجمة الدقيقة  وصحتها : " الإيمان هو جوهر ( أساس، الأمر التي تُرجى ). أي أن الإيمان هو  الشيء الذي يقف أو يقوم تحت الرجاء ويحمله ...​عموما كلمة ( هيبوستاسيس ύπόστασις ) معروفة في الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم بمعنى " أساس " أو " أساس الرجاء "​وفي  الفلسفة اليونانية صار اصطلاح ال ( هيبوستاسيس ) يتبادل مع الاصطلاح الـ "  الأوسيَّا " نفس المعنى ، ويحل كل منها محل الآخر. ولقد وُضعت حُرومات  مجمع نيقية على أساس أن مصطلح الـ ( هيبوستاسيس ) يفيد معنى " الجوهر " لأن  التفريق بين الهيبوستاسيس والأوسيَّا لم يكن قد اكتمل بعد عند لاهوتي  كنائس آسيا الصغرى وروما. وهو نفس المعنى الذي استخدمه القديس أثناسيوس  الرسولي في شرحه للكتاب المقدس عندما كان يوجه شروحاته وخطاباته للغرب  وللأريوسيين ليقطع على الأريوسيين تقسيم الجوهر إلى جوهر أولي غير مخلوق  للأب، وآخر مخلوق للابن، فأفسدوا بذلك مفهوم الهيبوستاسيس كونه تعبيراً عن  تمايز في صفات الجوهر الواحد غير المنفصل ...

​*رسوخ عقيدة الثلاثة أقانيم في الكنيسة :*​فنجد  مثلاً في كتابات البابا ألكسندروس ما يؤكد رسوخ عقيدة الثلاثة أقانيم  الهيبوستاسس في الله الواحد في رده على الأريوسيين، وذلك في خطابه إلى  ألكسندروس بطريرك القسطنطينية حيث ذكر في خطابه الأقانيم الثلاثة بمعنى  هيبوستاسس أكثر من خمس مرات.​*فإيمان الكنيسة الواضح هو :*​
*جوهر ( أوسيا ) واحد وثلاثة أقانيم ( هيبوستاسس )*
*ثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر واحد*
*الله الواحد الكائن في ثلاثة أقانيم أزلية*
 يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي عن الثالوث القدوس​[ كل الثالوث هو إله احد  ...، الثالوث لا يختلط به أي شيء غريب، وهو غير قابل للتقسيم وهو متماثل مع ذاته ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 17 )​[ وإذن  حيث أنه توجد مثل هذه المماثلة وهذه الوحدة في الثالوث القدوس فمن يمكنه  أن يفصل الابن عن الآب أو يفصل الروح عن الابن أو عن الآب نفسه ؟ ومن تصل  به الجرأة حتى يقول أن أقانيم الثالوث غير متماثلة فيما بينهما، ومختلفة في  الطبيعة، أو أن الابن جوهر غريب عن الآب، أو أن الروح ( القدس ) غريب عن  الابن  ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 20 )​[ يوجد  ثالوث قدوس وكامل، يُعترف به أنه الله – في الآب والابن والروح القدس –  وليس شيء غريب أو خارجي ممتزج به، ولا يتكون من خالق ومخلوق، ولكن الكل  يبني ويخلق، وهو متماثل في ذاته وغير منقسم من جهة الطبيعة، وفعله واحد.  فالآب بالكلمة في الروح القدس يعمل كل الأشياء، وهكذا تُحفظ وحدة الثالوث  القدوس سالمة. وهكذا يُكرز بإله واحد في الكنيسة " الذي على الكل وبالكل  وفي الكل " ( أفسس 4 : 6 )، " على الكل " أي كأب وكبدء وكينبوع، " وبالكل "  أي بالكلمة ، و" في الكل " أي في الروح القدس. هو ثالوث ليس فقط بالاسم  وصيغة الكلام، بل بالحق والوجود الفعلي  ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 28 )​[ هذا  هو إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة، لأن الرب أسسها وأصلها في الثالوث حينما قال  لتلاميذه " أذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح  القدس " ( مت 28: 19 ) ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى  سرابيون  3 : 6 )​_________________​المراجــــــــــــــــــع​1  – معجم المصطلحات الكنسية – الجزء الأول ( أ – ج ) – سلسلة مقدمات في طقوس  الكنيسة 6/2 – راهب من الكنيسة الشرقية – الطبعة الأولى سبتمبر 2001 -  ص 113​ 2 - معجم المصطلحات الكنسية – الجزء الثالث ( ط – ي ) – سلسلة مقدمات في طقوس الكنيسة 8/2 – راهب من الكنيسة الشرقية -  ص 278​ 3  – القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – البابا العشرون ( 296 – 373م ) – سيرته ،  دفاعه عن الإيمان ضد الأريوسيين ، لاهوته – للأب متى المسكين – ص 354 إلى 358​ 4  – الروح القدس للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – الرسائل عن الروح القدس إلى  الأسقف سيرابيون للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – ترجمها عن اليونانية وأعد  المقدمة والملاحظات : دكتور موريس تاوضروس ؛ الدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد –  طبعة ثانية منقحة – صادر عن مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس ( المركز الأرثوذكسي  للدراسات الآبائية – نصوص آبائية 95 ) – [ ص 58 ؛ ص 64 – 65 ؛ ص 80 – 81 ؛ ص 116 – 117 ]​


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب قبل مجاوبك
> 
> الكلمة هو مجرد صفة ام له اقنومية متميزة  عن الاب والروح؟
> *


اشكرك على سؤالك وردك استاذ باول وانا هاجاوب على قد فهمى على سؤالك :
طبعا انا لو قلت ان الكلمة مجرد صفة اذا هنا اكون الغيت الثالوث ككل لان الله عنده من الصفات ما لا يعد ولا يحصى واعتقد فيه صفات جوهرية لا يمكن يكون الله جل اسمه لا يمتلكها فى ذاته مثلا الازلية والابدية والقوة والجلال ....الخ فكده اعتقد ان الابن مش مجرد صفة ....... ده جوابى الاول 
ولو قلت له اقنومية متميزة فطبعا الابن هاشبهه هنا _مع الفرق_ بالانسان الذى يتكون من العقل والكيان المادى والروحى فلا استطيع ان اقول ان العقل هو نفسه الكيان المادى او العكس ولكن كل منهم له وظيفته _ولكنى هنا تكلم عن الوظيفة فقط فى الانسان ولا اقول مثلا العقل له شخصية كاملة بالكامل يمكنها ان توجد بمفردها بعيدا عن المكونين الاخرين وهذا ما اريد فهمه بصورة مبسطة جدا 

وده هيخلينى انتظر الاجابة على سؤالى الثالث : (( هل اقنوم الابن يمكن ان يكلم الاقتومين الاخرين فى الازل ام ان ما قرأته فى الانجيل هو من باب كلام الانسان الكامل المتحد باللاهوت فى طبيعة واحدة للاهوت نفسه الموجود فى كل زمان ومكان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو اكون باعبر وباتكلم بشكل صحيح عقيديا


----------



## Abdel Messih (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> 1_ ما معنى كلمة اقنوم وما اصلها اللغوى وما يقابها فى العربية ومتى استخدمت وهل هى لفظ مستحدث ام موجود فى الكتاب المقدس العظيم


الأقنوم فعلاً شخص , و الله ثلاثة أقانيم أى أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص , *و لكن ليس ثلاثة أفراد*

الإيمان بالثالوث , توماس ف.تورانس , ص275 , دار باناريون , دراسات المسيحية فى العصور الأولى :

*'  الشخص ' ( الأقنوم ) له مدلول يختلف تماماً عن مدلول ' الفرد ' . فالشخص  هو من لا يوجد أو يحيا إلاّ في شركة و اتحاد و حب مع الآخر , و هو يحقق  ذاته ( بكونه شخصاً ) في حبه الحر الكامل للآخر , و في تقديمه للآخر على  نفسه , و في اختفائه هو و إظهار الآخر , و في اتحاده الكامل مع الآخر , و  الاتحاد لا يحدث إلاّ بين أشخاص ( أقانيم ) بكل ما تعينه الكلمة , أى بين  من يحيون على صورة أقانيم الثالوث . إذن الوجود المتأقنم ( الذي خُلقنا  لنحياه ) هو وجود في شركة و اتحاد - و ليس الوجود الفردي - سواء مع الله أو  مع بعضنا البعض. ( المترجم )*

شخص في اليوناني ممكن تبقى هيبوستاسيس , و ممكن تبقى بروسبون , لكن في اليونانية في فرق بين المُصطلحين ( هيبوستاسيس - بروسبون ) و اظن دا وضحه استاذي الغالي *apostle.paul*



> لكن هذا التعليم جعلنى اشعر ان الكنيسة فى  (هرطقة  سابيليوس) واجهت هرطقته ((بأن الاب هو هو الابن هو هو الروح القدس بدون ان  يميز سابيليوس بين الاقانيم )) اقول واجهتها الكنيسة بأقصى اليمين لتقضى  عليها (هذا هو ما يساورنى ولا ادرى اهو صواب ام خطأ)


في بالفعل ناس واجهت هرطقة سابيليوس بأقصى اليمين , فقالوا أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص ( أقانيم ) و ثلاثة جواهر و ثلاثة طبائع إلهية , و هذا هو الخطأ لإن هذا أوقعهم في هرطقة القول بثلاثة آلهة ( tritheism ) و هذا هو الخطأ
حيث أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص ( أقانيم ) في جوهر واحد و طبيعة إلهية واحدة
" كتاب مجمع خلقيدونية - إعادة فحص . الأب ف.سي.صموئيل , ص 297 "


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> *بمعنى  اوضح كلام البابا ساويروس يفسر كالاتى ان الهيبوستاسيس هو الكيان المحدد  الناتج من تخصص وتفرد الاوسيا وفى هذا التخصص ياخذ الاوسيا بكماله وجودا  محددا وعندما يحدث ذلك يستلم الهيبوستاسيس البروسوبون الخاص به *


 يعنى معنى  الكلام ده ان بوجود الله ازليا استلم الابن وظيفته والروح القدس منذ الازل ام ماذا ......... ارجو التبسيط


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2012)

احب اقول لشخصك العزيز في الرب
أن الرب يسوع حينما صلى، صلى للآب وهو في الجسد، حامل جسدنا، شايلني وشايلك وشايل كل الناس الذين يحملهم في ذاته، لأن الابن غير محتاج ان يُصلي للآب، لأن كل ما للابن هو للآب والعكس صحيح، فإرادة الثالوث واحدة لا تتجزأ ولا يحتاج ان يعرف ما يريده الابن ولا الابن يحتاج أن يعرف ما يريده الآب لأنهم ذو إرادة واحدة لا تتجزأ أو تنفصل قط، ولكنه بيصلي في الجسد، يُصلي بنا نحن المحتاجين أن ندخل في سرّ العلاقة كشركة وحياة، لأن كل ما تم في التجسد تم لأجلنا نحن، حتى لما اعتمد ونزل عليه الروح القدس وقال الآب هذا هو ابني الحبيب، فهذا لأجلنا ومن أجل طبعنا الجديد في المسيح يسوع، فلا نستطيع ان نفصل اقنوم الابن عن التجسد في كل ما فعله وهو في الجسد... فمن هُنا جاء اللبس، لأن في كل أعماله لا ينبغي أن ننسى أنه أخلى ذاته آخذاً شكل العبد وإذ وُجِدَ في الهيئة كإنسان أطاع الاب حتى الموت موت الصليب ... فانظر يا أخي الحبيب لكل أعمال الرب يسوع في التجسد من هذا المنطلق: [ عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد، أخلى نفسه آخذاً شكل العبد ] ... كن معافي
​


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

العزيز الغالى استاذى *aymonded* اليك ما شفى بعض من تساؤلاتى فى مشاركتكم الغالية المشكورة 





> [ كل الثالوث هو إله احد  ...، الثالوث لا يختلط به أي شيء غريب، وهو غير قابل للتقسيم وهو متماثل مع ذاته ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 17 )​


كلام رائع من قديس اروع 



> [ يوجد   ثالوث قدوس وكامل، يُعترف به أنه الله – في الآب والابن والروح القدس –   وليس شيء غريب أو خارجي ممتزج به، ولا يتكون من خالق ومخلوق، ولكن الكل   يبني ويخلق، وهو متماثل في ذاته وغير منقسم من جهة الطبيعة، وفعله واحد.   فالآب بالكلمة في الروح القدس يعمل كل الأشياء، وهكذا تُحفظ وحدة الثالوث   القدوس سالمة. وهكذا يُكرز بإله واحد في الكنيسة " الذي على الكل وبالكل   وفي الكل " ( أفسس 4 : 6 )، " على الكل " أي كأب وكبدء وكينبوع، " وبالكل "   أي بالكلمة ، و" في الكل " أي في الروح القدس. هو ثالوث ليس فقط بالاسم   وصيغة الكلام، بل بالحق والوجود الفعلي  ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 28 )​



ما اجمل وضع عبارات اللاهوت الاثناسيوسية هذة الرائعة ............ اشكرك فعلا على تعب محبتك وكلمات اثناسيوس هى فعلا خطوط من ذهب على قلبى


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مسيحى_وافتخر قال:


> العزيز الغالى استاذى *aymonded* اليك ما شفى بعض من تساؤلاتى فى مشاركتكم الغالية المشكورة
> كلام رائع من قديس اروع
> 
> 
> ...



بصراحة يا أجمل أخ رائع أحبه من قلبي، لم أجد مثل هذا القديس الحلو والعظيم في الشرح، لأنه بسيط في كلماته، قوي في تعبيراته، وكل ألفاظة شفاء وبلسم لكل قلب يُريد أن يدخل في هذه الشركة التي قصدها الله في المسيح، لأنه عن خبرة ومعرفة حقيقية لله بإعلان نطق وتكلم بنفس ذات الإلهام الذي كتب به الرسل والأنبياء ... كن معافي باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> الأقنوم فعلاً شخص , و الله ثلاثة أقانيم أى أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص , *و لكن ليس ثلاثة أفراد*
> 
> الإيمان بالثالوث , توماس ف.تورانس , ص275 , دار باناريون , دراسات المسيحية فى العصور الأولى :


حضرتك الكلام ده هو اللى بالذات اللى خلانى اسأل سؤالى ده كيف يكون الله ثلاثة اشخاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولكن ليس ثلاثة افراد ؟؟ 
انا ممكن اقول انه مكون من ثلاثة هيبوستاسيس فى اوسيا واحدة ( طبيعة واحدة) وذات واحد  وكل اقنوم يكون مع الاخر الذات الالهى نفسه وليس ان كل اقنوم ذات او شخص منفرد او ان الله ثلاث اشخاص ....... هل هذا التعليم تعليم مستقيم ومن هو هذا الذى استشهدت به اخ عبد المسيح العزيز من هو توماس ف.تورانس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



> *   الشخص ' ( الأقنوم ) له مدلول يختلف تماماً عن مدلول ' الفرد ' . فالشخص   هو من لا يوجد أو يحيا إلاّ في شركة و اتحاد و حب مع الآخر , و هو يحقق   ذاته ( بكونه شخصاً ) في حبه الحر الكامل للآخر , و في تقديمه للآخر على   نفسه , و في اختفائه هو و إظهار الآخر , و في اتحاده الكامل مع الآخر , و   الاتحاد لا يحدث إلاّ بين أشخاص ( أقانيم ) بكل ما تعينه الكلمة , أى بين   من يحيون على صورة أقانيم الثالوث . إذن الوجود المتأقنم ( الذي خُلقنا   لنحياه ) هو وجود في شركة و اتحاد - و ليس الوجود الفردي - سواء مع الله أو   مع بعضنا البعض. ( المترجم )*


معنى كلامك ان الابن بيحب واحد تانى اسمه الاب وان احنا كبشر مخلوقين على الصورة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل افهم كده يا عزيزى الغالى من الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا كانسان ممكن احب عقلى لانه نبع افكارى واللى بيخلينى احب عقلى هو فكرى او عقلى نفسه منبع الفكر ده واللى بيحركهم روحى البشرية وبتديهم الحياة هى اصل المحبة دى لكن مش ممكن اقول ان عقلى بيحبنى ككائن مستقل عنى رغم انه فىّ وروحى بتحب كيانى ككائن منفصل ؟؟ طيب ما كده انا بقيت تلاتة بيحبوا بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسف لو كنت فهمت كلامك غلط بس انت يا اخ عبد المسيح شتتنى اكتر للاسف بكلامك ده ؟؟؟؟ ولو انى قرأت شئ من هذا القبيل قبل ذلك 



> في بالفعل ناس واجهت هرطقة سابيليوس بأقصى اليمين , فقالوا أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص ( أقانيم ) و ثلاثة جواهر و ثلاثة طبائع إلهية , و هذا هو الخطأ لإن هذا أوقعهم في هرطقة القول بثلاثة آلهة ( tritheism ) و هذا هو الخطأ
> حيث أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص ( أقانيم ) في جوهر واحد و طبيعة إلهية واحدة
> " كتاب مجمع خلقيدونية - إعادة فحص . الأب ف.سي.صموئيل , ص 297 "



طيب ما حضرتك قلت كده فى بداية كلامك ان الله ثلاث اشخاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!! وبعدين تفتكر فيه حد ممكن يقبل العبارة دى اخى ؟ الله ثلاث اشخاص ؟؟ والطبيعة والجوهر واحد ........... انا احب استخدم كلمة ذات واحد لان الطبيعة معناها ان فيه 3 اشخاص وبيشتركوا فى طبيعة واحدة زى انا وانت لنا نفس طبيعة البشر لكن انا واحد وانت واحد وكل واحد فينا غير الاخر ؟ فهل معنى كلامك كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو حضرتك معايا ان الذات الاهية واحدة يا ريت اعرف وجهة نظرك فى ده


----------



## Abdel Messih (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> حضرتك الكلام ده هو اللى بالذات اللى خلانى اسأل سؤالى ده كيف يكون الله ثلاثة اشخاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولكن ليس ثلاثة افراد ؟؟
> انا ممكن اقول انه مكون من ثلاثة هيبوستاسيس فى اوسيا واحدة ( طبيعة واحدة)  وذات واحد  وكل اقنوم يكون مع الاخر الذات الالهى نفسه وليس ان كل اقنوم  ذات او شخص منفرد او ان الله ثلاث اشخاص ....... هل هذا التعليم تعليم  مستقيم ومن هو هذا الذى استشهدت به اخ عبد المسيح العزيز من هو توماس ف.تورانس ؟؟؟؟؟؟


توماس ف. تورانس هو كاتب الكتاب الذي استشهدت به , نعم عقيدة أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص عقيدة صحيحة و مُستلمة من الآباء , على سبيل المثال القديس كيرلس السكندري :
" الطبيعة الإلهية هي طبيعة بسيطة غير مركبَّة , و لا مثيل لها , تتسع لتمايز الأقانيم و الأشخاص و الأسماء "

كتب حوار حول الثالوث , الجزء السادس ( الحوار السابع ) ص 28 , للقديس كيرلس السكندري , مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية , ترجمة د.جوزيف موريس فلتس  .



> معنى كلامك ان الابن بيحب واحد تانى اسمه الاب وان احنا  كبشر مخلوقين على الصورة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل افهم كده يا عزيزى الغالى من  الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟


دا مش كلامي انا , دا كلام المرجع و وثقته الآن بكلام الآباء 
ثانيا الكلام مش غريب عن الكتاب المقدس :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 3:35  الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


> انا كانسان ممكن احب عقلى لانه نبع افكارى واللى بيخلينى  احب عقلى هو فكرى او عقلى نفسه منبع الفكر ده واللى بيحركهم روحى البشرية  وبتديهم الحياة هى اصل المحبة دى لكن مش ممكن اقول ان عقلى بيحبنى ككائن  مستقل عنى رغم انه فىّ وروحى بتحب كيانى ككائن منفصل ؟؟ طيب ما كده انا بقيت تلاتة بيحبوا بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عقلك ليس شخص آخر غيرك , اما الابن فهو أقنوم ( شخص ) آخر غير الآب و لأزدياد التوثيق أضع إليك قولاً آخر للقديس كيرلس السكندري :
فلكي يبرهن بوضوح أن الابن هو قوة الآب , و هو غير منفصل عنه من جهة وحدة الجوهر و الطبيعة , فهو يقول اولاً , : " أأمر ( أوصي ) قوتك " , موضحاً وجود شخصين - و أعني هذا الذي يوصي و ذلك الذي تُعطى له الوصية - ثم يوحدهما حالاً في وحدتهما الطبيعية , إذ ينسب بطبيعة الله الفائقة بكليتها  النتبيجة التي تحققت , إذ يقول في حكمته : " أيد يا الله هذا الذي فعلته لنا " , إذن فالابن يستلم من الآب العمل لتتميم الخلاص "

القديس كيرلس الاكندري في شرح بشارة معلنا يوحنا ص 163 , مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية , ترجمة د.نصحي عبد الشهيد 



> اسف لو كنت فهمت كلامك غلط بس انت يا اخ عبد المسيح شتتنى اكتر للاسف بكلامك ده ؟؟؟؟ ولو انى قرأت شئ من هذا القبيل قبل ذلك


ولا يهمك عزيزي , راجع بس النقطة دى تاني و افهمها :

*الشخص  ' ( الأقنوم ) له مدلول يختلف تماماً عن مدلول ' الفرد ' . فالشخص   هو من  لا يوجد أو يحيا إلاّ في شركة و اتحاد و حب مع الآخر , و هو يحقق   ذاته (  بكونه شخصاً ) في حبه الحر الكامل للآخر , و في تقديمه للآخر على   نفسه ,  و في اختفائه هو و إظهار الآخر , و في اتحاده الكامل مع الآخر , و    الاتحاد لا يحدث إلاّ بين أشخاص ( أقانيم ) بكل ما تعينه الكلمة , أى بين    من يحيون على صورة أقانيم الثالوث . إذن الوجود المتأقنم ( الذي خُلقنا    لنحياه ) هو وجود في شركة و اتحاد - و ليس الوجود الفردي - سواء مع الله أو    مع بعضنا البعض.

*


> طيب ما حضرتك قلت كده فى بداية كلامك ان الله ثلاث اشخاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!


و انا لم أعترض أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص , أنا اعترض على المُعلم عليه بالأحمر , و لكني أقتبس ما يؤمن به المؤمنون بثلاثة آلهة ليس إلا , فهم يؤمنون أن الله ثلاثة أشخاص ( أقانيم ) و ثلاثة جواهر و ثلاثة طبائع إلهية
ثلاثة أشخاص مفيهاش مشكلة لكن ثلاثة جواهر و ثلاثة طبائع إلهية هى دى المشكلة




> وبعدين تفتكر فيه حد ممكن يقبل العبارة دى اخى ؟ الله ثلاث اشخاص ؟؟ والطبيعة والجوهر واحد ...........


ايوة و أتيت لك بالدليل , و ضحت المفهوم , الأخوة أفاضوا ايضاً 



> انا احب استخدم كلمة ذات واحد لان الطبيعة معناها ان فيه 3  اشخاص وبيشتركوا فى طبيعة واحدة زى انا وانت لنا نفس طبيعة البشر لكن انا  واحد وانت واحد وكل واحد فينا غير الاخر ؟ فهل معنى كلامك كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لكن انا ناسوت و انت ناسوت آخر , أما الآب و الكلمة و الروح القدس ليسوا ثلاثة طبائع إلهية و إنما طبيعة إلهية واحدة
فانت لك ناسوتك و أنا لي ناسوتي , و لكن حينما نتكلم عن الآب و الابن و الروح القدس , فالأمر يختلف



> لو حضرتك معايا ان الذات الاهية واحدة يا ريت اعرف وجهة نظرك فى ده


انا مش بتكلم بوجهات نظر يا عزيزي


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذ عبد المسيح سلام ونعمة 
انا ممكن افهم كل ما ذكرته عن الاباء وخاصة كيرلس السكندرى زى ما قلت فى الاول انه ميل لاقصى اليمين فى مواجهة بدعة سابيليوس وخصوصا انى اظن ان العقيدة دى او الشرح ده وضع بعد الهرطقة دى مش قبلها ......... لكن طبعا انا اعترف ان الابن متمايز عن الاب عن الروح القدس وكل له عمله كقائم عليه الجوهر الالهى فالله موجود بذاته (الاب) ناطق بكلمته(الابن) حى بروحه (القدس) ولكن ليست الذات لها روح وعقل منفصل عن كلمته والا لما صاروا واحدا ............ ارجو اكون باتكلم صح


----------



## Abdel Messih (11 أكتوبر 2012)

انا لم اتدعي أن الآب منفصل عن الابن منفصل عن الروح القدس يا عزيزى !!


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2012)

معلش يا أجمل أخ حلو خلي بالك أن كلمة شخص هي الترجمة العربية لكلمة أقنوم وهي غير دقيقة في المُطلق، لأن الأصل قاله القديس كيرلس يعني أقنوم، وهي قريبة من كلمة شخص لو ترجمناها في لفظة واحدة كترجمة حرفية لتقرب المفهوم، ولكنها تحتاج لشرح، لأن الله ليس ثلاثة أشخاص كل واحد منعزل أو منفصل أو حتى متصل بآخر، لأنهم جوهر واحد لا اتصال فيه، بل هو اتحاداً قائماً وطبيعياً، ولا تأخذ بكلمة شخص مثلما ما تأخذها على الإنسان، لأن الأقنوم هو أقنوم مشخص، وليس مجرد معنى مجازي أو صفة، وهذا هو المقصود بكلمة شخص

فمثلاً لو قلنا ان الإنسان نفس وروح وجسد، فهما ليسوا واحد بالمعنى أن تحل الروح محل الجسد أو العكس بمعنى تم إلغاء خواص كل منهما، وفي نفس الوقت هما واحد فعلاً وطبيعياً، فالآباء عموماً بيحاولوا يقربوا الشرح بقدر الإمكان للذهن المستنير، فالموضوع يحتاج استنارة وليس فقط مجرد عقل وفكر وحده مستقل، والقديس كيرلس لم يجنح ليكون في أقصى اليمين، بالعكس وعلى الإطلاق كان متزن جداً في شرحة العميق وأكد على كل كلام القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، وهو من البارعين في اللاهوت كخبرة وروح وحياة، وعلى مستوى عميق للغاية ... والموضوع يحتاج دراسة متعمقة وبحث طويل لكي نصل كلنا للمعنى المقصود بدون أي لبس فيه، ومفهوم كلمة شخص للدلالة على كينونة كل أقنوم، مع الحذر أن نفهم كلمة شخص بالمعنى الإنساني المُطلق وكأن الله مجرد أشخاص... النعمة معك
​


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> معلش يا أجمل أخ حلو خلي بالك أن كلمة شخص هي الترجمة العربية لكلمة أقنوم وهي غير دقيقة في المُطلق، لأن الأصل قاله القديس كيرلس يعني أقنوم، وهي قريبة من كلمة شخص لو ترجمناها في لفظة واحدة كترجمة حرفية لتقرب المفهوم، ولكنها تحتاج لشرح، لأن الله ليس ثلاثة أشخاص كل واحد منعزل أو منفصل أو حتى متصل بآخر، لأنهم جوهر واحد لا اتصال فيه، بل هو اتحاداً قائماً وطبيعياً، ولا تأخذ بكلمة شخص مثلما ما تأخذها على الإنسان، لأن الأقنوم هو أقنوم مشخص، وليس مجرد معنى مجازي أو صفة، وهذا هو المقصود بكلمة شخص
> 
> فمثلاً لو قلنا ان الإنسان نفس وروح وجسد، فهما ليسوا واحد بالمعنى أن تحل الروح محل الجسد أو العكس بمعنى تم إلغاء خواص كل منهما، وفي نفس الوقت هما واحد فعلاً وطبيعياً، فالآباء عموماً بيحاولوا يقربوا الشرح بقدر الإمكان للذهن المستنير، فالموضوع يحتاج استنارة وليس فقط مجرد عقل وفكر وحده مستقل، والقديس كيرلس لم يجنح ليكون في أقصى اليمين، بالعكس وعلى الإطلاق كان متزن جداً في شرحة العميق وأكد على كل كلام القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، وهو من البارعين في اللاهوت كخبرة وروح وحياة، وعلى مستوى عميق للغاية ... والموضوع يحتاج دراسة متعمقة وبحث طويل لكي نصل كلنا للمعنى المقصود بدون أي لبس فيه، ومفهوم كلمة شخص للدلالة على كينونة كل أقنوم، مع الحذر أن نفهم كلمة شخص بالمعنى الإنساني المُطلق وكأن الله مجرد أشخاص... النعمة معك
> ​


اخى الغالى aymonded ردك معبّر جدا عن اللى جوايا وفعلا بتتكلم وكأنك بتقرأ افكارى وهو ده اللى انا عايز اوصل له فعلا ........ وكلامك مقنع جدا وعلى فكرة دى مش مجاملة لك انا فعلا مقتنع باللى انت قلته وريحنى


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً يا أجمل أخ أحبه واعزه جداً من كل قلبي، النعمة معك كل حين ولتكن معافاً باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين فآمين
​


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مسيحى_وافتخر قال:


> هل اقنوم الابن يمكن ان *يكلم* الاقتومين الاخرين فى الازل




*عزيزي الغالي *

*يوجد في الكتاب ما نفهم منه ذلك *

*أن هناك حديث بين الآقانيم ... فالله ليس إلهًا صامتـًا *

*في أشعياء ُيذكر لنا ما نفهم منه أن هناك حديث لا يفهمه إلا المؤمنين *
إشعياء 6 : 8 ​ثم سمعت *صوت* *السيد*: 
«من *أرسل* ومن يذهب من أجلنا؟» 
*فأجبت*: «هئنذا أرسلني».
​*فالآب يسأل ... والابن له المجد يرد على السؤال *

*وكيف عرفنا أن الذي يسأل هو الآب والذي رد بالإيجاب للإرسالية هو الابن *
يوحنا 5 : 37 ​*والآب* نفسه الذي *أرسلني* يشهد *لي*. 
لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته

يوحنا 6 : 39 
وهذه مشيئة *الآب الذي أرسلني*: 
أن كل ما أعطاني لا أتلف منه شيئا بل أقيمه في اليوم الأخير.

يوحنا 6 : 57 
كما *أرسلني* *الآب* الحي 
وأنا حي بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي.

​إشعياء 48 : 16 
تقدموا إلي. اسمعوا هذا. لم أتكلم من البدء في الخفاء. 
منذ *وجوده* *أنا* هناك والآن *السيد الرب* *أرسلني* *وروحه*.

يوحنا 1 : 33 
وأنا لم أكن أعرفه لكن الذي أرسلني لأعمد بالماء 
ذاك قال لي: الذي ترى *الروح* *نازلا ومستقرا* عليه 
فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس.


*بكل مهابة وخوف مقدس وتقدير لله ... ُأكثِر الآيات ... وُأقلل من كلامي *

*لأن الأرض التي نقف عليها أرض مقدسة كما كان موسى عند العليقة يتكلم مع الله *

*فالله يُعلن عن ذاته لنا ... وإن كنا لا نفهم بعض الأشياء *

*فذلك لقصور في إدراكنا ... وقصور في التعبيرات اللغوية التي لن ُتعبِّر عن كل من هو الله *

*ولكن إختبارات المؤمنين أكَّدت على أنه كلما ذادت العشرة المقدسة بينك وبين الله *

*كلما زادت معرفتك بالله ... وزاد شبعك بالله *

*فتعلم ما لا يستطيع البشر على شرحه ... وتدرك ما تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير عنه *

.


----------



## الياس السرياني (12 أكتوبر 2012)

يدوم صليبكم أساتذتي وأحبابي بالرب جميع المشتركين

في هذا الموضوع الرائع

ويدوم صليبك خيي وحبيب قلبي مسيحي وافتخر

على طرح هذا الموضوع الرائع


ليس لدي ما أقول بعد ما كتب جبابرة الايمان

فقط أحببت أن أضيف الى مشاركة استاذنا الحبيب فريدي:




fredyyy قال:


> *عزيزي الغالي *
> 
> *يوجد في الكتاب ما نفهم منه ذلك *
> 
> ...



أحببت فقط أن أضيف آية مقدسة من كلام العليّ

من انجيل القديس متى 3: 17

وصوت من السماء قائلاً:

هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت

يقول الاب الحبيب تادرس ملطي:

تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد عماد السيد المسيح بكونه عيد الظهور الالهي..................

يتحدث القديس اغسطينوس عن ظهور الثالوث القدوس في العماد.....................

عندما انفتحت السماوات ونزل الروح القدس في شكل حمامة

تبعه صوت من السماء قائلاً: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت

إذاً هنا أمامنا الثالوث متمايزاً

الواحد عن الاخر

الاب في الصوت

الابن في الانسان

الروح القدس في شكل حمامة

إنهم الله الواحد

ومع ذلك فإن الابن غير الاب

والاب غير الابن

والروح القدس ليس بالاب ولا بالابن

نعلم أن هذا الثالوث الذي لا يُنطق به يسكن في ذاته 

يجدد الكل يخلق يدعو يدين ويخلص

هذا الثالوث هو كما نعلم لا يُنطق به وغير منفصل.


هل رأيت أخي الحبيب مسيحي في كلام القديس

جواباً لسؤال موضوعك

وجواباً لسؤالك: هل يكلم اقنوم اقنوم آخر.

الرب يبارك فيك على هالموضوع الرائع...


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*الاخ الغالى الياس السرياني اشكرك على تشجعيك ودام صليبك وشكرا على ردك *
الاخ الغالى  *fredyyy* اشكرك على اهتمامك حبيبى واسف انى تعبتك 
واخر ما اختم به هو كلام شخص غير مسيحى وهو الاستاذ محمود عباس العقاد فى كتاب ((الله)) صفحة 173 : 
ثم فى صفحة 174 يكتب هذة الفقرة 

حرر بواسطة المشرف.
إيماننا نتعلمه من الكنيسة وليس من غير المؤمنين الذين ينقولون عن الكنيسة بتصرف.
قوانين القسم تمنع الردود من غير المسيحيين.


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بس خُد بالك فى الصور الانت وضعتها , قال ان البعض قال ان تعدد الأقانيم يعني تعدد الصفات , و دا غلط جداً , أتمنى تكون مميز و تكون فاهم قصدى أخويا الغالي


----------



## أَمَة (13 أكتوبر 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> بس خُد بالك فى الصور الانت وضعتها , قال ان البعض قال ان تعدد الأقانيم يعني تعدد الصفات , و دا غلط جداً , أتمنى تكون مميز و تكون فاهم قصدى أخويا الغالي



أخي عبد المسيح

أشكرك على الرد المفيد
مداخلتي هي للتنويه فقط أن الصورة التي أشرت اليها قد تم حذفها من مشاركة صاحب الموضوع لأنها مخالفة لقوانين القسم.


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 أكتوبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> أخي عبد المسيح
> 
> أشكرك على الرد المفيد
> مداخلتي هي للتنويه فقط أن الصورة التي أشرت اليها قد تم حذفها من مشاركة صاحب الموضوع لأنها مخالفة لقوانين القسم.


اوك اختي الغالية أمة , فالمسيحي غير مُحتاج اصلاً لإن يُثبت عقيدته من خارج الكتاب المقدس و التقليد و فكر الآباء


----------



## ROWIS (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*برنامج ابائيات وحوار حول الثالوث للقديس كيرلس الكبير*

*برنامج ابائيات وحوار حول الثالوث للقديس كيرلس الكبير 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBqhjw9juIA
[YOUTUBE]gBqhjw9juIA[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *برنامج ابائيات وحوار حول الثالوث للقديس كيرلس الكبير
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBqhjw9juIA
> [YOUTUBE]gBqhjw9juIA[/YOUTUBE]
> *​




حلو خالص

الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++


----------

